

Ask HN: How do I get italic text? - klrr

Hi, I've seen a lot of people having italic text when quoting someone, how do I write italic text here on HN?<p>Thanks.
======
Piskvorrr
Well, there _is_ a FAQ, y'know. "What kind of formatting can you use in
comments?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/formatdoc> "

~~~
klrr
Oh, sorry, didn't see any link to an FAQ, well, thanks.

~~~
mooism2
Link to the faq is at the bottom of this page, just above the search box.

~~~
klrr
Ah, okey, thanks.

------
jdale27
<http://news.ycombinator.com/formatdoc>

~~~
klrr
Thank you.

